# Sunday's Show and Tell ...4/26/20



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2020)

Still hunkered down at home? With work and non work days.
I need to get out!

Stay safe and wash, wash and then wipe.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 26, 2020)

Got these in the mail yesterday.

















Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 26, 2020)

Got a few treasures coming and a couple finished as well! 

- My 02’ Orient “Leader” got a few hours work into it- NOS nickel racing spokes, Thor hubs and period 1” racing rims finished it well with lacing work courtesy of Matt Stofko. 




- After some patience and negotiation I managed to secure my next long term project which will certainly get its own thread... 1897 Tribune Triplet!





- Good find on eBay last night too! 
Killer early pump and valve service tin! 





And lastly, the Shelby ladies I tracked down last week way down in the Gulf Coast made it to a bike shop to be handled, one step closer to home! 






Be safe everyone and try to keep your mind right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2020)

My new " to me" 1999 Ford Cylcehauler.


when I brought it home. Took some cleaning and compounding to make it presentable 






Anyway...Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 26, 2020)

More smalls came my way.  Tricycle/junior cycle badge. Print block, and yes ,,another wrench.


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2020)

ivrjhnsn said:


> More smalls came my way.  Tricycle/junior cycle badge. Print block, and yes ,,another wrench.
> View attachment 1181623



You can never have too many wrenches


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 26, 2020)

Two wood carved hand painted trout


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 26, 2020)

Borders, Budgets, Snowbirds and Bugs= Xmas in April!


Thanks to Ratrodz (Aaron) for the well packed Hawthorne frame set and totally cool high quality T.

...and Thanks to Freqman1 (Shawn) for the crusty Jetflow tank and Torpedo grips that are both just as lovely as I imagined.



Now,...to make the rest of the bike match the tank!?
Well...we'll see about that, but for now it does fill a certain void.



I just, just retrieved the long awaited goods yesterday as I had them shipped to good Snowbird friends in Alabama who brought them over the border upon their return and safely kept them and themselves isolated until I could pick them up just down the road a piece.
The Duralium will likely be a rider by days end and the Colorflow well... that one will be an,  'It is what It is'...for now.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 26, 2020)

It was a fun week playing with bicycles; an antique dealer friend and I partnered two basement fresh bikes he scored somewhere outside of Richmond, Virginia.  I also went out to a guy's house in Santa Fe and bought a tandem project for my lady and I.  He loaded all the parts in the back of his truck and drove it to the curb; it felt good to do a one on one (but at a distance deal-no cash, paid with PP)  It came with some sweet bits including a wheel set with a NOS ND-A, and killer Gillette Ambassador tires, another wheel set, and a true TOC tandem wheel (not shown). The tandem is an 1896 Davidson.  Sweet bull dogs arrived from Myron, a great WWII topper that is going on my Huffman wartime civilian model, a couple ND tools (thanks Frank!), and a sweet saddle from Todd.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice DX!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It was a fun week playing with bicycles; an antique dealer friend and I partnered two basement fresh bikes he scored somewhere outside of Richmond, Virginia.  I also went out to a guy's house in Santa Fe and bought a tandem project for my lady and I.  He loaded all the parts in the back of his truck and drove it to the curb; it felt good to do a one on one (but at a distance deal-no cash, paid with PP)  It came with some sweet bits including a wheel set with a NOS ND-A, and killer Gillette Ambassador tires, another wheel set, and a true TOC tandem wheel (not shown). The tandem is an 1896 Davidson.  Sweet bull dogs arrived from Myron, a great WWII topper that is going on my Huffman wartime civilian model and a couple ND tools (thanks Frank!).
> 
> View attachment 1181687
> 
> ...



Yea I'm digg'n that DX even without the stem and Klaxon! You can even peel of fthe rack and kickstand if it saves on weight to Ga! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I'm digg'n that DX even without the stem and Klaxon! You can even peel of fthe rack and kickstand if it saves on weight to Ga! V/r Shawn



I think the girl's Rollfast has the rack that originally came with the boy's DX?  Please correct me if I am wrong, that was just a hunch.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I think the girl's Rollfast has the rack that originally came with the boy's DX?  Please correct me if I am wrong, that was just a hunch.



I think you are right but it looks like someone added a couple extra supports to it? V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Apr 26, 2020)

well had kind of a colorflow week,picked up a original paint frame and a springer fork for a project,along with a complete womans Higgins,thanks todd!!also an original paint springer for another colorflow project,thanks shawn!!another colorflow project from nates friend mike,and another Higgins from cabe member jim.thanks jim.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 26, 2020)

I picked up a few stems recently. Thanks to Scott for the two Bellows stems. One Bellows is the current production in aluminum, the other is a much earlier production from the same mold but cast in bronze.
Also found another Cathedral stem and a Torrington Bev-Loc plus three glass RMS tail light lenses.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 26, 2020)

Also picked up this elusive NOS 1993 SOTO 10th anniversary commemorative toy.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks to a lead from a CABEr (thanks Mike!) I was able to get this ‘37(?) Schwinn-built BF Goodrich TALL (20” seatpost) frame from another CABEr.(Thanks Rico!) 
Picked up a nice headbadge from our fearless leader, Scott, too. 
The hunt begins for a pre-war tall rear fender!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2020)

With some help from some friends, I was able to bring home some gems.  Thanks guys!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 26, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It was a fun week playing with bicycles; an antique dealer friend and I partnered two basement fresh bikes he scored somewhere outside of Richmond, Virginia.  I also went out to a guy's house in Santa Fe and bought a tandem project for my lady and I.  He loaded all the parts in the back of his truck and drove it to the curb; it felt good to do a one on one (but at a distance deal-no cash, paid with PP)  It came with some sweet bits including a wheel set with a NOS ND-A, and killer Gillette Ambassador tires, another wheel set, and a true TOC tandem wheel (not shown). The tandem is an 1896 Davidson.  Sweet bull dogs arrived from Myron, a great WWII topper that is going on my Huffman wartime civilian model, a couple ND tools (thanks Frank!), and a sweet saddle from Todd.
> 
> View attachment 1181687
> 
> ...



That DX is rad with the 2spd, high dollar bike! Like to see it cleaned up! Gonna be super cool!


----------



## morton (Apr 26, 2020)

These items were obtained pre chinavirous shutdown...no flea markets, yard sales, etc open around here for many weeks.

A 8-track/am/fm/ player.....looked like it was underwater but for 25 cents I gave it a try.  Radio works fine and perfect for the shop...didn't try tape.






Circa 1932 tin plate o guage Lionel passenger set.  Depression well underway and Lionel began offering the smaller than standard gauge sets as they were cheaper to make. This set has some rust and needs cleanup and some minor parts, but all orginal and it runs and all cars light up.






Finallly a brick from the original Lionel Irvington NJ factory.  The building burned down in 2004 but I met the person who harvested this momento before the fire and he gave it to me..  Provinance is unquestioned and details were published in the October 1997 TCA Quarterly magazine.


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 26, 2020)

My brother gave me these.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I think the girl's Rollfast has the rack that originally came with the boy's DX?  Please correct me if I am wrong, that was just a hunch.



Is the forward mount adjustable? If not, its a Schwinn piece.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> Thanks to a lead from a CABEr (thanks Mike!) I was able to get this ‘37(?) Schwinn-built BF Goodrich TALL (20” seatpost) frame from another CABEr.(Thanks Rico!)
> Picked up a nice headbadge from our fearless leader, Scott, too.
> The hunt begins for a pre-war tall rear fender!
> View attachment 1181714
> View attachment 1181729



You're just lucky I'm not a Schwinn guy! Otherwise that badboy would be in my workstand! Glad you got it bud. I bet it'll make a great rider!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> You're just lucky I'm not a Schwinn guy! Otherwise that badboy would be in my workstand! Glad you got it bud. I bet it'll make a great rider!



I'm not a Schinn guy and I love it!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 26, 2020)

*As seen in Field and Streams Picked up this rear Wald Basket ,,a cool metal ID plate ,,a Bevin bell,a metal Harley Motorbike, A Delta Battery Can [wife thiught it was a old newspaper tube]A Flexible Flyer,some Indian Heads for my Pops room ,,speedo straps,And a Subway Series train



















*


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *As seen in Field and Streams Picked up this rear Wald Basket ,,a cool metal i.d. plate ,,a Bevin bell,a metal Harley Motorbike, A Delta Battery Can [wife thiught it was a old newspaper tube]A Flexible Flyer,some Indian Heads for my Pops room ,,speedo straps,And a Subway Series trainView attachment 1181811
> 
> View attachment 1181812
> 
> ...



Rudy, your place looks amazing.  I will have to visit someday.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 26, 2020)

Bunch of odds and ends to flip including a twin bar pod, Delta teacup light and Gothic Schwinn fenders. 

Also another item for the Motorbike upgrade kit.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2020)

Messed up the date on this morning's post.
Thx for clearing it up for me REC
Was too busy trying to figure out what to entice to catch some bass. A few 4 lbers.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2020)

Awhipple said:


> View attachment 1181793
> 
> My brother gave me these.



One of my favorite areas. Would like to find one from '60


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve been lying low . But I managed to pick up a few things. The Speedometer I bought from a Cabe member and is nicer than I expected.


----------



## Sandman (Apr 26, 2020)

Picked a few Doodads for a WW2 tribute bike I'm going to be putting together , some of it came from Cabe members . Thank You


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 26, 2020)

I won this typewriter right before the shutdown happened, so I had to wait for them to ship it. 1966 Olympia SG-3 with a harder to find 10 character per inch typeface. 





my buddy from Connecticut sent me the touch typing record and the delirious dvd. Also got some Olympia typewriter ephemera, and a year book from my alma mater, (28 years before I went there!)


----------



## JKT (Apr 26, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It was a fun week playing with bicycles; an antique dealer friend and I partnered two basement fresh bikes he scored somewhere outside of Richmond, Virginia.  I also went out to a guy's house in Santa Fe and bought a tandem project for my lady and I.  He loaded all the parts in the back of his truck and drove it to the curb; it felt good to do a one on one (but at a distance deal-no cash, paid with PP)  It came with some sweet bits including a wheel set with a NOS ND-A, and killer Gillette Ambassador tires, another wheel set, and a true TOC tandem wheel (not shown). The tandem is an 1896 Davidson.  Sweet bull dogs arrived from Myron, a great WWII topper that is going on my Huffman wartime civilian model, a couple ND tools (thanks Frank!), and a sweet saddle from Todd.
> 
> View attachment 1181687
> 
> ...







no one else is biting so I will... what's the story with the sidecar frame ??


----------



## Allpro2slow (Apr 26, 2020)

Broke quarantine to drive four and a half hours to pick up this ratted 1952 Schwinn Typhoon. She's a bit heavy to be practical.

Does anyone know if Worksman rims would fit on her? I'd like to move away from the Schwinn skinny proprietary sizes.


----------



## tjkajecj (Apr 26, 2020)

Newest member (but oldest bike -1933) to my Colson family.

Tim


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 26, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> One of my favorite areas. Would like to find one from '60



How do you tell how old these are?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 26, 2020)

JKT said:


> no one else is biting so I will... what's the story with the sidecar frame ??



A long term project John.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 26, 2020)

Bought a Crate & Barrel sofa with custom fabric from a customer that doesn't have a space for it at her new home. Was in a room that didn't get used so has very little use. Saved $1000 versus buying new and looks good with my Dahlquist DQ-10's.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2020)

Awhipple said:


> How do you tell how old these are?



I cant without the year. I had a couple of Detroit plates made the same way. I heard many opinions what era they were from but nobody knew for certain.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2020)

tjkajecj said:


> Newest member (but oldest bike -1933) to my Colson family.
> 
> Tim
> 
> View attachment 1182005View attachment 1182006View attachment 1182007



Tim, look forward to seeing it in person...someday,


----------



## JKT (Apr 27, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A long term project John.
> View attachment 1182261




Sweet Brant !! I knew there had to be something good hiding out of sight !!


----------



## nick tures (Apr 27, 2020)

tech549 said:


> well had
> 
> 
> tech549 said:
> ...


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 27, 2020)

tjkajecj said:


> Newest member (but oldest bike -1933) to my Colson family.
> 
> Tim
> 
> ...



This bike has the same frame I have. Drop stand and frame set for no ears. 
 I have a Mead Ranger 36. This is why some said is a Culson. Now I understand. Even the space for the tank is the same.


----------

